# Use amplifier outdoors?



## luvdtv04 (Aug 20, 2005)

I have an OTA antenna and satellite line diplexed into a single cable run into my living room. There is one particular channel that needs to be preamped in order to be pulled in reliably, but due to the diplexer I have to install both the preamp and the "power injector" on the outdoor/antenna side of the first diplexer for obvious reasons. The AC adapter and the "power injector" seem to be meant for indoor use only. Is there anything I can do to make them safe for outdoor use? I was thinking about plugging the AC adapter into an extension cord and keeping that connection inside my outdoor junction box, but I suppose it would still be subject to high humidity in there. Is there anything I can do short of running a dedicated antenna cable into my living room? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

luvdtv04 said:


> Is there anything I can do to make them safe for outdoor use? I was thinking about plugging the AC adapter into an extension cord and keeping that connection inside my outdoor junction box.


Perhaps you could install a larger antenna that didn't need the preamp.


----------



## William Millar (Jul 14, 2002)

The power injector screws into the Balun on top of the antennae, thats if it's from Radio Shack, and the power supply goes next to your receiver in the house. If it's a Channel Master amplifier thats a different story, but it still goes outside on your antennae and again the power supply sits inside next to your receiver.


Bill


----------



## luvdtv04 (Aug 20, 2005)

It is a Radio Shack preamp, but it doesn't do me any good to put the power supply inside since there are DC blocks on the diplexers. The power would never make it to the antenna!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If you could possibly run a seperate RG-6 from your TV antenna to your digital receiver, you may actually eliminate the need for an amplifier.

The losses you experience at the connectors either side of your diplexers and in the diplexers are probably more than you gain with the amplifier, especially a Radio Shack amplifier (high noise level).


----------



## luvdtv04 (Aug 20, 2005)

Jim, you are right. I actually validated this last night by stringing a cable along the outside of my house and through a window. A station that I couldn't lock with my H20 before (when the antenna was coming in through the diplexer) came in around 50% signal strength without the amplifier, and around 76% signal strength with the amplifier. I guess I know what I need to do!


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

luvdtv04 said:


> It is a Radio Shack preamp, but it doesn't do me any good to put the power supply inside since there are DC blocks on the diplexers. The power would never make it to the antenna!


There are diplexers with DC pass on one side--usually the high-frequency (>900 MHz) side, unfortunately for you. They are used to power Dish multi-input, multi-output switches. Check around you may find a DC-pass splitter or diplexer that matches your needs.

If possible, run a separate lines for Dish and OTA. If not, use a different line for the antenna amp and the Dish switch as the voltages, AC/DC, and loads are not likely to be compatible. (Multiple receivers assumed.)

-Ken


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

I've never been a big fan of diplexers. They have always seemed like a solution looking for a problem to create.


----------

